# what is the fs type for scsi emulated CD in fstab??

## girafon

this is a problem i ve since i emulate scsi CDburner for k3b...

i cant mount my CD any more

----------

## pilla

I also emulate SCSI and I have no problem at all.

in my /etc/fstab

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660     user,noauto,ro        0 0

```

and my /etc/devfs.conf

```

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP      ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER    ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER  ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

```

 *girafon wrote:*   

> this is a problem i ve since i emulate scsi CDburner for k3b...
> 
> i cant mount my CD any more

 

----------

## girafon

it is strange...

if your CD is scsi-emulated, why it is not /dev/sr* like mine?

----------

## ciclic0

I also have a SCSI emulated cdrom and this is my fstab

```

/dev/sr1                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro 0 0

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrw       iso9660         noauto,ro 0 0

```

And  this are the messages given by the kernel showed with the dmesg command 

```

...

hdc: 16X10, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: ATAPI CDROM, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

...

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: ATAPI     Model: CD-R/RW 16X10     Rev: G.KF

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor:           Model: ATAPI CDROM       Rev: 110E

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 4x/40x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

...

```

Hope this helps

----------

## Zu`

 *girafon wrote:*   

> this is a problem i ve since i emulate scsi CDburner for k3b...
> 
> i cant mount my CD any more

 

Should be something like this:

```

mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrw

```

I'm assuming the directory /mnt/cdrw exists (you can use /mnt/cdrom or any other if you just have one cd-drive) and that you have compiled in your kernel: SCSI Emulation, SCSI Generic and (for mounting) SCSI CD-Rom support.

Good luck.

----------

## girafon

in fact, i discover i ve this problem only when i try to mount audio CD...

----------

## arkane

 *girafon wrote:*   

> in fact, i discover i ve this problem only when i try to mount audio CD...

 

mounting, or playing?  are you physically trying to mount it via the mount command, or running it through xmms to play it?

----------

## girafon

i try to mount it.

----------

## arkane

Can you mount an audio CD?

I just tried and I can't either lol

I've never tried before... I've just used them without mounting, and if I wanted to rip I just use the device directly.

----------

## shinobSS

Actually, you cant...just play it =)

----------

## Zu`

 *arkane wrote:*   

> Can you mount an audio CD?

 

Nope. 

Audio CD doesn't have files (they may look like files, but they're not), doesn't have a filesystem even. So nope, you can't  :Smile: 

----------

## variable

 *girafon wrote:*   

> it is strange...
> 
> if your CD is scsi-emulated, why it is not /dev/sr* like mine?

 

Maybe because he is using devfs?

----------

